# Waste oil burner



## ELHEAD (Apr 23, 2020)

Just completed this today. You may notice everything is salvage except the 2"-1" reducer. It was $3.39.
 Dave


----------



## Jubil (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like a winner. How about showing us how it works? And what you plan to heat with it. I been thinking about building one of those to melt some aluminum scrap. 
Good use for things that would otherwise go to salvage yard.
Chuck


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 24, 2020)

Night slip or oil burner- which is hotter?


----------



## brino (Apr 24, 2020)

Very Nice!

I have built several propane burners to melt aluminum.
(I found this one the easiest and works great)

Years ago I bought a book about a waste oil burner in order to reach higher temperatures, but have not built it yet.

Can't wait to see what yours can do!

Apparently, everything from used cooking oil to used auto engine oil is being used........but avoid the synthetic, I hear it does NOT like to burn.

-brino


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Apr 24, 2020)

Is that a siphon type like the kwicky burner ??


----------



## ELHEAD (Apr 25, 2020)

I think this would be considered a drip type burner, patterned after Lionel Oliver's , hot shot burner. Backyard metal casting dot com. I have to build the furnace to give it a trial, though I may cobble one together. I am open for suggestions from any one who has built a furnace for aluminum casting.
Dave


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2020)

ELHEAD said:


> I am open for suggestions from any one who has built a furnace for aluminum casting.



I have not built my final furnace yet, but I have done several aluminum melts with the pot just inside a stack of fire bricks.
It is infinitely variable and very easy to set-up, tear-down and store.
This is with propane burners and an old tractor cylinder (with 1/4" plate welded on the bottom) as my pot.
I welded on some lifting ears and made a bent finger lifting rod.

-brino


----------



## ELHEAD (Apr 25, 2020)

I have melted AL on my blacksmith forge with a surround of fire brick. Consumed a lot of my charcoal . Figured there had to be a better way. Resorted to the net for ideas. Came up with this burner. Looked at my inventory, (wife calls it junk), and saw that I had most all I needed. Therefore the burner. I'm hoping it meets or exceeds expectations.
Dave


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2020)

Here’s one a built awhile back. Used a 30gallon compressor tank I had. Lined with 2” of kaowool all around. Pivot top with some bearings on hand. One thing I’d like to change is having the burner come in from the side instead of the bottom like I did. Coming in from the side will give a better swirl burn instead of it just on the bottom of crucible. The burner is propane and works really well doesn’t use much propane at all I inject air at about 10psi from compressor. I want to make a waste oil burner because I have endless amounts of used oil through work. Haven’t found one yet to build.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 25, 2020)

I made a three burner propane fired furnace back in the seventies. The burner orifices were from a propane central heating furnace.  A manifolf was made from 1/2" black pipe with  three tapped holes for the orifices.  It was centered inside a length of 2" black pipe with three side ports made from 1" black pipe and centered on the orifices.  Air was introduced from the end opposite the fuel inlet and supplied by an automotive fan powered by a variable voltage D.C. supply.  

For better mixing, I made helical inserts to create a swirl in the fuel/air mixture.  They worked but didn't last too long as they were cast from aluminum.  Brass would have been a better choice.  

The furnace walls were constructed from firebrick and sat on a piece of 3/8" asbestos sheet on steel plate. For a pot, I used a cast iron bean pot.  Most of the pieces that I cast were small so a plumber's lead ladle worked for pouring. It was hot enough to melt silver and brass.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2020)

My propane fired forge.  I used an old water tank and castable refractory.  I have only used it for brass and bronze.  Propane gets expensive so one of these days I would like to add the capability of burning waste oil.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Apr 25, 2020)

My foundry furnace is propane fired with a 1" side arm venturi burner al and bronze melts easily but I am
working on a kwicky burner to hopefully cast iron in the future.............


----------

